# My silkie rooster and I



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is Mr T The Fabulous:










And him and I.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He's cute


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, he's cute. I have a couple silkies too, but mine are plain colors.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ROFL , I love him 
OMG , he is so adorable , lolol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He is SOOOO adorable! I just love him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My husbands only comment to the photo was "What he heck was he doing in the HOUSE?!".

I just grinned.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a handsome roo!! and yes, you do kind of mischievous the picture with you and him. hehe


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

He's beautiful!!


----------

